# Gheenoe Classic false floor planning



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I'm still a month or two out from doing this but I plan buying materials here and there whenever I have some extra cash. 

I'm gonna use marine plywood, just trying to figure out how wide I should make the floors. I've seen some with just the very center in and they look pretty good but if I'm gonna do this should I just go all out and make them almost as wide as the boat?

Also what type of glass and resin should I use? Theres a fiberglass supply store in town so I'll be headed there to ask questions too.
Finally I want to turn the center box too to open up the deck a little more, is this a difficult thing to do?

Thanks for all your help this is an awesome site and I've been searching for a while getting ideas and information


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

You Florida guys are very fortunate to have fiberglass supply houses within driving distance. We have nothing in desolate North Carolina. I be jelly.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

River bum
http://www.yellowpages.com/charlotte-nc/fiberglass-supplies


----------



## Davidwenrich (Aug 28, 2014)

Not that my reply will help you at all, but I plan to do the same. I have a 13' River Hawk original that I plan to add flat floor between the front and rear seat pedastals, as well as a few stringers for support. I'll be watching thread, so perhaps if I get started soon I could add some advice. Personally I only plan to add the middle, I don't plan to walk the chine anyway.


----------

